# quicke loader



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

Hello all.
I have a quicke 675 loader on a Case MX110. The loader does everything it is supposed to except one. It has absolutely no down pressure. Push the lever forward to lower it and it floats down. If i then roll the bucket forward the loader arms jutst go up as the bucket begins to push down. Im fairly sure the problem is with the loader as hydrollic pressure seems adequate on all other needs in the tractor.
I bought this tractor 2 years ago and was told the problem started at least 5 years before.
Thats the extent of my info on it.
Thanks for any help


----------



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

i should add, this loader does float if the lever is pushed all the way forward..


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Something is wrong with your valve or lines.


----------



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

Any idea what to check?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

On your control valve you could trace the lines back from the retract end of the lift cylinders to the valve.
If you remove the line from the control valve and replace it with a short hose with a gauge when the valve is operated to lower the loader
that line should show hydraulic system pressure then when the valve goes further to the float position and detent the pressure should drain off to zero. 
Or a quick and dirty test that would not be completly conclusive would be to remove the lines from the rod end of both lift cylinders and secure them in buckets'
and try to lower there should be a strong flow from each hose. It would likely blow an unsecured hose out of a bucket and spray oil everywhere.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Also how fancy is your loader control valve?
Is it a cable operated mechanical valve from a joystick or is it a fancier pilot control unit
or a real fancy electronic proportional wobble stick controller.


----------



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Also how fancy is your loader control valve?
> Is it a cable operated mechanical valve from a joystick or is it a fancier pilot control unit
> or a real fancy electronic proportional wobble stick controller.
> It's a cable operated joystick


----------



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

Meant to say it's a mechanical valve, joystick with a cable.


----------



## wowab (8 mo ago)

Hi, did you manage to find the cause of the problem?


----------



## newhaychap (11 mo ago)

I finally took it to a local hydraulic shop. He checked cylinders, seals, hoses etc, etc. The problem was one if the couplers. When I lifted the loader it held pressure but when I lowered it the ball in the coupler just fluttered instead of sealing.
Put a new coupler on and problem solved!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

newhaychap said:


> I finally took it to a local hydraulic shop. He checked cylinders, seals, hoses etc, etc. The problem was one if the couplers. When I lifted the loader it held pressure but when I lowered it the ball in the coupler just fluttered instead of sealing.
> Put a new coupler on and problem solved!



Thanks for coming back on here to post the solution to the problem.......We don't always get that on here.......


----------

